# أسئله هامه وأجاباتها من الكتاب المقدس



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: 

هل الله موجود؟ هل هناك دلائل علي وجود الله؟

الجواب: 


هل الله موجود؟ من المشوق ان هذه القضية تجتذب كثيرا من الجدل. الاحصائيات تدل علي أن 90 بالمائة من الناس في العالم يؤمنون بوجود الله. ومن المثير للاهتمام أن مسئولية اثبات ان الله موجود تقع علي عاتق هولاء الذين يؤمنون بوجود الله وليس العكس.

ولكن، اثبات وجود الله لا يمكن اثباته او عدم اثباته. يقول الكتاب المقدس انه علينا أن نقبل حقيقة وجود الله بالايمان. "فمن المستحيل ارضاء الله بدون ايمان، اذ ان من يتقرب الي الله لا بد له أن يؤمن بأنه موجود وبأنه يكافيء الذين يسعون اليه" (عبرانيين 6:11). اذا اراد الله، فانه بامكانه الظهور و الاثبات للعالم كله بأنه موجود. ولكنه ان فعل ذلك لن يكون هناك احتياج للايمان. "فقال له يسوع الأنك رأيتني أمنت؟ طوبي للذين يؤمنون دون أن يروا" (يوحنا 29:20).

هذا لا يعني أن لا توجد دلائل تثبت أن الله موجود، فالكتاب المقدس يعلن "السموات تحدث بمجد الله، والفلك يخبر بعمل يديه، بذلك تتحادث الأيام أبلغ حديث، وتتخاطب به الليالي. لا يصدر عنها كلام، لكن صوتها يسمع واضحا، انطلق صوتهم الي الأرض كلها، وكلامهم الي أقاصي العالم" (مزمور 19: 1-4). بالنظر الي النجوم، او فهم اتساع حدود الكون، او دراسة عجائب الطبيعة، أو مجرد رؤية غروب الشمس – نجد أن لدينا دلائل تشير الي الله الخالق. وان كانت كل هذة الدلائل غير كافية، هناك ايضا دلائل في قلوبنا. يقول الكتاب المقدس في جامعة 11:3 "اذ صنع كل شيء حسنا في حينه وغرس الأبدية في قلوب البشر..." هناك شيئا عميقا في كياننا يدرك انه هناك شيء آخر بعد هذه الحياة وخلف خليقة هذا العالم كله. يمكننا ان ننكر هذة المعرفة بعقولنا ولكن وجود الله فينا مازال يوجد. وبرغم ذلك كله يحذرنا الكتاب المقدس ان بعض الناس سينكرون وجود الله، "قال الجاهل في قلبه، لا يوجد اله" (مزمور 1:14). وحيث ان 98 بالمائة من الناس علي مر العصور، من جميع الحضارات والبلاد و القارات المختلفة مازالوا يؤمنون بوجود الله بشكل أو بأخر – لا بد من وجود شيء ما أو شخصا ما مسئول عن هذا الاعتقاد الراسخ.

وبالأضافة الي النظريات الكتابية التي تثبت وجود الله، هناك ايضا نظريات علمية. النظرية الأولي هي النظرية المنطقية. واكثر انواع هذه النظرية شيوعا هي التي تستخدم مبدأ تعريف الله لاثبات وجوده. وتعرف هذه النظرية الله بأنه "ذاك المدرك الذي يفوق في العظمة اي شيء آخر". وحيث أن الموجود أعظم من غير الموجود. اذا فأن أعظم كائن مدرك لابد أن يكون موجود. ان كان الله غير موجود فأنه لن يعتبر أنه أعظم كائن مدرك – وهذا يناقض تعريف الله السابق. النظرية الثانية هي النظرية التطبيقية وهي نظرية مبنية علي المبدأ: ان حيث انه من الواضح ان الكون مبني علي نظام معقد وعجيب، لابد ان يكون هناك مهندس الهي. فمثلا، ان كان موقع الكرة الأرضية بضعة كيلومترات أقرب أو أبعد من الشمس، فلن تكون المكان المناسب للحياة الموجودة عليها. وان كانت العناصر الجوية مختلفة ولو بمجرد كسور، لمات كل شيء موجود علي الأرض.

النظرية الثالثة لوجود الله هي النظرية الكونية و هي: لكل مسبب، سبب خلفه. الكون وكل مافيه هو مسبب و عليه لابد أن يكون هناك سبب لوجود كل الأشياء. أيضا لا بد أن يكون هناك شيء "غير مسبب" موجود وهذا الشيء هو السبب في وجود جميع الأشياء. هذا الشيء "الغير مسبب" هو الله. النظرية الرابعة هي النظرية الأخلاقية: وفيها أن كل من بلاد العالم خلال التاريخ كان له نظام قانوني معين. كل منا لديه معرفة بالحق والباطل. القتل، السرقة، الكذب، الغش كلها صفات غير أخلاقية متفق عليها في جميع البلاد. من أين أتت هذه المعرفة بالحق والباطل ان لم تكن من الله القدوس؟

وبرغم كل هذا، يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس أن الناس سيرفضون معرفة الله الواضحة والصريحة وسيقبلون الضلال. رومية 25:1 يعلن، "اذ قد استبدلوا بحق الله ما هو باطل، فاتقوا المخلوق وعبدوه بدل الخالق، المبارك الي الأبد، أمين!". وكذلك يعلن الكتاب المقدس أنه لا يوجد عذر للانسان الذي لا يؤمن بالله، "فان ما لا يري من أمور الله، أي قدرته الأزلية وألوهته، ظاهر للعيان منذ خلق العالم، اذ تدركه العقول من خلال المخلوقات. حتي ان الناس باتوا بلا عذر" (روميه 20:1).

بعض الناس يدعوا انهم لا يؤمنون بالله لأنه شيء "غير علمي" أو "لأنه لا يوجد اثبات". ولكن الحقيقة أن الناس يدركون أنهم حالما يعترفون بوجود الله يصبحون مسئولون أمامه وفي احتياج الي غفرانه (رومية 23:3 و 23:6). ان كان الله موجود اذا نحن مسئولون عن افعالنا أمامه. ان كان الله غير موجود فأنه يمكننا أن نفعل أي شيء نريده من غير أن نهتم بالحساب مع الله. أنا اعتقد أن هذا هو السبب الأساسي للايمان بنظرية التطور – اذ ان من خلال الايمان بهذه النظرية لا يحتاج الانسان أن يؤمن بالله الخالق. الله موجود والجميع يعلمون هذه الحقيقة. وبمحاولة اثبات عدم وجوده بمنتهي العنف فهذا الفعل في حد ذاته يثبت وجوده.

اسمح لي بالقاء فكرة أو نظرية أخيرة تثبت وجود الله، كيف أعرف ان الله موجود؟ أنا أعلم أنه موجود لأني أتحدث معه كل يوم. ربما لا أسمع صوته بأذني ولكن أشعر بحضوره، أدرك قيادته لحياتي، أعلم بحبه، و أطلب نعمته. هناك أحداث معينة حدثت في حياتي لا يوجد لها أي تفسير أخر غير وجود الله. بطريقة معجزية أنقذ الله حياتي و خلصني وغير مجري حياتي وأنا لا أملك الا أن أعترف بوجوده وأحمده. كل هذه النظريات لا يمكنها أن تقنع أي شخص قد قرر أن ينكر ما هو واضح للعيان. في النهاية، لابد أن يقبل وجود الله بالايمان (عبرانيين 6:11). الايمان هو ليس قفزة عمياء في الظلام، بل هو اتخاذ خطوة آمنة الي حجرة يقف فيها 90 بالمائة من أفراد العالم.

*تابع*
​​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: 

هل الله حقيقى؟ كيف أتأكد من أن الله حقيقى؟

الجواب:

 نحن نعلم أن الله حقيقى لأنه أعلن نفسه لنا من خلال ثلاثه طرق: الخليقه – كلمته المقدسة - أبنه يسوع المسيح .

الدليل الأساسى على وجود الله هو ببساطه ما قد فعله الله لنا. " لأن أموره غير المنظوره ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته حتى أنهم بلا عذر" (روميه 1:19).

أذا وجدت ساعة فى حقل انك لن تفترض أنها قد وجدت فى الحقل من تلقاء نفسها. وبالنظر الى تصميم هذه الساعه فأنا سأفترض أن لها مصمم معين. فى العالم نرى أن هناك تصميما أعظم. أن قياسنا للوقت غير مبنى على ساعة يدوية بل على عمل يدى الله. أن الدوران الطبيعى للأرض (والمكونات الاشعاعية للذرة) تدل على أن فى الكون أبداعا وهذا يدل على أن هناك مبدع عظيم وراء كل هذا الابداع .

أذا وجدت رساله مشفرة، فأنني سأبحث على متخصص ليساعدنى على فك هذه الشفرة ، شخص قام بتصميم هذه الشفره. أن الحمض النووى الوراثى شىء معقد جدا ونحن نحمله فى كل خليه من خلايا جسمنا. أن هذا التعقيد والغرض من وجود الحمض النووى الوراثى يدل على عبقريه مبدع هذه الشفرة .

أن أبداع الله لم يشمل فقط خلق عالم مادى متناغم. بل قد أمتد الى زرع الاحساس بالابدية فى قلب كل أنسان (جامعه 11:3) أن البشريه لديها أحساس طبيعى داخلى بأن للحياه هدف أسمى وكيان أعلى من الروتين الأرضى. أن أدراكنا أن هناك أبدية يظهر نفسه من خلال سن القوانين المختلفة فى الحياة وطقوس العبادة.

أن كل أمة عرفها التاريخ كان لها قوانينها الأخلاقيه الخاصه بها. ومن المدهش أن هذه القوانين متشابهه فى عده حضارات. على سبيل المثال أن فضيله المحبه متعارف عليها وهى فضيله محبذه. ولكن يعد الكذب خصلة غير مرغوب فيها فى جميع الحضارات. أن هذا التقارب الأخلاقى والاتفاق العالمى على الصواب والخطأ يشير الى كيان أخلاقى أعلى هو الذى منحنا هذه الفضائل .

بنفس الطريقه أن الناس حول العالم بغض النظر عن الحضارات قد قاموا بأتباع أنظمة معينة للعبادة. أن موضوعية العبادة قد تختلف ولكن الشعور بالقوة العليا هو جزء لا يتجزأ من آدميتنا. أن رغبتنا فى العباده ترجع الى أن الله خلقنا على صورته "كشبهه" (تكوين 27:1).

لقد أظهر لنا الله ذاته من خلال كلمته - الكتاب المقدس. فى جميع الأسفار نجد أن وجود الله مطروح كحقيقة (تكوين1:1 - خروج 14:3). عندما كتب بنجامين فرانكلين قصة حياتة فأنه لم يضيع وقتا فى أثبات من هو فى كتابه .

أن قدره الكتاب المقدس المعجزية على تغييرنا وصلابة وعود الكتاب المقدس والمعجزات التى وردت به تدعونا الي أن ندقق النظر فى هذا الكتاب .

الطريقه الثالثه التى أظهر الله ذاته فيها هى من خلال أبنه يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 6:14-11) "فى البدء كان الكلمه والكلمه كان عند الله وكان الكلمه الله والكلمه صار جسدا وحل بيننا" (يوحنا 1:1-14) " فأنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا" (كولوسى 9:2).

فى حياه يسوع المعجزيه نجد أنه قد اتبع قوانين العهد القديم والنبؤات المتعلقه بالمسيا (متى 17:5) لقد تحنن على العديد من الناس وقام بالمعجزات العلنيه حتى يؤكد رسالته ويعلن الوهيته (يوحنا 24:21-25). وبعد مرور ثلاثه أيام على صلبه، قام من الاموات وقد شهد على ذلك شهود عيان كثيرون (كورونثوس الاولى 6:15) أن السجل التاريخى مليء بالاثباتات عمن هو يسوع كما قال الرسول بولس "هذا لم يفعل فى زاويه" (أعمال الرسل 26:26).

نحن نعلم بأنه دائما سيكون هناك متشككون والأناس الذين لديهم آرائهم الخاصه فيما يتعلق بالله وسيفسرون الدلائل بطريقتهم الخاصه. والبعض منهم لن تقنعهم أيه دلائل مهما كانت (مزمور 1:14) الأمر يرجع فى النهاية الي الايمان (العبرانيين 6:11).​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: 

من هو يسوع المسيح؟

الجواب: 

من هو يسوع المسيح؟ بخلاف السؤال الدارج هل الله موجود؟ قليلون هم الأشخاص الذين تسألوا عن حقيقة حياة يسوع المسيح؟ وبصورة عامة فانه من المتفق عليه أن يسوع المسيح ولد في بيت لحم وعاش علي الأرض منذ الفين عاما مضوا. ولكن يبدأ الحوار عندما نتناول مسألة حقيقة شخص المسيح. جميع الأديان السماوية تعترف وتعلم بأن يسوع المسيح كان نبيا ومعلما صالحا بل أنه أيضا رجل الله. هذا كله صحيحا ولكن الخلاف يكمن في أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن يسوع المسيح كان أكثر كثيرا من مجرد نبي أو معلم.

يقول الكاتب المعروف سي اس لويس في كتابه الشهير "المسيحية المجردة" الآتي: "أني أحاول أن أجنب اي شخص تكرير السخافات التي يتداولها الناس عنه (أي عن يسوع المسيح)"بالقول: "أنا علي استعداد أن أقبل المسيح كمعلم أخلاقي صالح، ولكني لا أقبل ادعاءه بأنه الله". هذا هو الشيء بذاته الذي يجب علينا ألا نقوله. فان كان هناك رجل قد نادي بتعاليم مماثلة لتعاليم المسيح، فذلك لا يجعله معلم صالح، بل يجعله انسانا مختل عقليا أو ابليس بنفسه. يجب عليك أن تتخذ قرارا بأن اما هذا الرجل كان ومازال ابن الله، أو أنه مختل عقليا، أو أسواء. بامكانك أن تدعوه مجنونا، تسأله أن يصمت، تبصق علي وجهه، تقتله لأنه أبليس ، أو أن تركع أمام قدميه وتعلن أنه سيدك والهك. وفي كل من الأحوال فأنه ليس من اللائق أن ندعوه مجرد معلم صالح، لأنه في الحقيقة لم يترك لنا هذا الاختيار".

فماذا قال يسوع المسيح عن نفسه؟ وماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عنه؟

دعونا نلقي نظرة عامة علي كلمات يسوع الموجودة في يوحنا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد". فان دققنا النظر، فأننا سنجد ان المسيح يدعي بانه الله، ولكن من المهم أيضا أن نلقي نظرة علي رد فعل اليهود لهذه العبارة: "لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن، بل لأجل تجديف، فأنك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها" يوحنا 33:10. فنري أن اليهود قد ترجموا عبارة يسوع بأنها ادعاء بأنه الله وأيضا نري أنه في الآيات التالية أن يسوع المسيح لا يقوم بتصحيح معلوماتهم بالقول أنه لم يدعي أنه الله. مما يوضح لنا أن يسوع المسيح كان يعني أن يعلن بأنه الله بقوله "أنا والآب واحد" يوحنا 30:10. مثال آخر يوجد في يوحنا 58:8 وفي هذه الآية يعلن يسوع: "الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون ابراهيم، أنا كائن". وللمرة الثانية يرفع اليهود الحجارة ليرجموا يسوع (يوحنا 59:8). لقد أعلن يسوع المسيح حقا شخصه بقوله "أنا هو" وهو استخدام واضح لأسم الله المذكور في العهد القديم في سفر الخروج (14:3). لماذا حاول اليهود رجم يسوع بالحجارة ان لم يؤمنوا بأن ادعاء المسيح هو تجديف واضح علي الله؟

يوحنا 1:1 يقول "كان الكلمة الله". ويوحنا 14:1 يقول "الكلمة صار جسدا". وتبين لنا الآيات أن الله تجسد. عندما قال التلميذ توماس للمسيح "ربي والهي" في (يوحنا 28:20)، لم يقم يسوع بانتهاره أو تصحيح ما قاله. ونجد أيضا أن الرسول بولس يصفه في (تيطس 13:2) "الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح". ويكرر الرسول بطرس الشيء ذاته بقوله ".... الله ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح" (بطرس الثانية 1:1). الله الآب شاهد علي شخص المسيح الكامل "عرشك يا الله الي دهر الدهور، وصولجان ملكك عادل ومستقيم". ويعلن العهد القديم نبوات عن آلوهية المسيح "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ويعطي لنا ابن يحمل الرسالة علي كتفه، ويدعي اسمه عجيبا، مشيرا، الها قديرا، أبا أبديا، رئيس السلام "(اشعياء 6:9).

فكما كتب الكاتب سي أس لويس، أن الايمان بأن يسوع المسيح كمجرد معلم صالح هو ليس اختيار وارد. اذ أعلن يسوع المسيح بنفسه وبكل وضوح وجهارة بأنه الله. ان لم يكن هو الله، اذن فهو كاذب وان كان كاذبا فهو لا يصلح أن يكون نبيا أو معلم أوحتي رجل صالح. يدعي بعض العلماء المعاصرين أن "يسوع –الحقيقة التاريخية" لم يقم بقول هذه الأشياء المدونة في الكتاب المقدس. وأنا أتسأل: من نحن لنجادل الله وكلمته؟ كلمة الله هي التي تعلن لنا ماقام وما لم يقم المسيح بقوله. وكيف يتسني لعالم ما أن يعرف عن يسوع وكلماته التي دونت من خلال أتباعه والذين عاشروه وتعلموا منه منذ أكثر من الفين عاما (يوحنا 26:14)؟

لماذا يشكل السؤال عن شخص المسيح أهمية عظمي؟ ولماذا يهمنا أن نعرف ان كان يسوع المسيح هو الله؟ السبب الرئيسي لأهمية معرفة شخص المسيح هو: ان لم يكن المسيح هو الله المتجسد فاذا موته ليس كافيا لرفع خطيئة العالم وتحمل العقاب الواجب علينا (يوحنا الأولي 2:2). الله وحده هو القادر أن يدفع عنا هذا الدين العظيم (رومية 8:5 و كورنثوس الثانية 21:5). كان لابد أن يكون يسوع هو الله ليتحمل عننا ديوننا و كان أيضا لابد ليسوع أن يصبح انسان ليموت من اجلنا ويتحمل عنا العقاب. الفداء متاح لنا فقط من خلال الايمان بيسوع المسيح وتجسده والوهيته والايمان بأنه الطريق الوحيد للخلاص. الوهية المسيح هي سبب اعلانه "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. لا يقدر أن يأتي أحد الي الآب الا بي" (يوحنا 6:14).
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: 

هل يسوع المسيح هو الله؟ هل أدعي يسوع المسيح بأنه الله؟

الجواب:

 لا توجد أية آيات مدونة في الكتاب المقدس استخدم فيها يسوع المسيح التعبير "أنا هو الله" . ولكن هذا لا يعني بأنه لم يعلن أنه الله. علي سبيل المثال، تأمل كلماته في سفر يوحنا 30:10 فهو يقول "أنا والآب واحد". دعونا نلقي نظرة عامة علي كلمات يسوع الموجودة في يوحنا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد". فان دققنا النظر، فربما لن ندرك ادعاء المسيح بأنه الله، ولكن من المهم أيضا أن نلقي نظرة علي رد فعل اليهود لهذه العبارة: "لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن، بل لأجل تجديف، فأنك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها" يوحنا 33:10. فنري أن اليهود قد ترجموا عبارة يسوع بأنها ادعاء بأنه الله وأيضا نري أنه في الآيات التالية أن يسوع المسيح لا يقوم بتصحيح معلوماتهم بالقول أنا لم أدعي أنني الله. مما يوضح لنا أن يسوع المسيح كان يعني أن يعلن بأنه الله بقوله "أنا والآب واحد" يوحنا 30:10. مثال آخر يوجد في يوحنا 58:8 وفي هذه الآية يعلن يسوع: "الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون ابراهيم، أنا كائن". وللمرة الثانية يرفع اليهود الحجارة ليرجموا يسوع (يوحنا 59:8). لماذا حاول اليهود رجم يسوع بالحجارة ان لم يؤمنوا بأن كلمات المسيح هي ادعاء واضح بأنه الله؟

يوحنا 1:1 يقول "كان الكلمة الله". ويوحنا 14:1 يقول "الكلمة صار جسدا". وتبين لنا الآيات بوضوح أن يسوع المسيح هو الله في الجسد. أعمال الرسل 28:20 يقول لنا "...فاسهروا اذا علي أنفسكم وعلي جميع القطيع الذي عينكم بينه الروح القدس نظارا، لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اشتراها بدمه " من هو الذي أشتري الكنيسة بدمه؟ يسوع المسيح. أعمال الرسل 28:20 يعلن لنا أن الله أشتري الكنيسة بدمه. اذا، يسوع المسيح هو الله!

قال التلميذ توماس للمسيح "ربي والهي" في (يوحنا 28:20)، لم يقم يسوع بانتهاره أو تصحيح ما قاله. ونجد أيضا أن الرسول بولس يشجعنا علي انتظار مجيء الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح في (تيطس 13:2). أيضا انظر (بطرس الثانية 1:1). وفي سفر العبرانيين 8:1، الله الآب يعلن عن الابن يسوع المسيح ويخاطب الابن قائلا " ان عرشك يا الله الي ثابت الي أبد الأبدين، وصولجان حكمك عادل ومستقيم ".

وفي رؤيا يوحنا، أوصي الملاك يوحنا الرسول بأن يعبد الله وحده (رؤيا 10:19). ونري انه من خلال الأحداث المدونة في الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع المسيح تلقي العبادة (متي 11:2، 33:14، 28: 9 و 17، لوقا 52:24، يوحنا 38:9). ومع هذا نجد أن المسيح لم ينتهر الناس أو اتباعه لعبادتهم أو مجاهرتهم بأنه الله. ان لم يكن يسوع المسيح هو الله لفعل مثل الملاك في سفر الرؤية وانتهر من يعبد غير الله. وهناك أيضا كثيرا من الآيات الأخري الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس التي تثبت الوهية يسوع المسيح.

السبب الرئيسي الذي لأجله كان لابد ليسوع المسيح أن يكون هو الله، هو: ان لم يكن المسيح هو الله المتجسد فاذا موته لم يكن كافيا لرفع خطيئة العالم وتحمل العقاب الواجب علي البشرية كلها (يوحنا الأولي 2:2). الله وحده هو القادر أن يدفع عنا هذا الدين العظيم (كورنثوس الثانية 21:5). الله وحده هو القادر أن يمات وان يقام معلنا انتصاره وغلبته علي الخطيئة والموت.
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*السؤال: ان اعتنقت الديانة المسيحية ستتبرأ عائلتي منى وسيتم أضطهادى من قبل مجتمعي. ماذا أفعل؟*

الجواب:

 من الصعب على المؤمنين الذين يعيشون فى بلاد حيث الحريه الدينية هى حجر الزاوية فى المجتمع أن يتفهموا ثمن أتباع المسيح فى بعض من الأجزاء الأخري العالم. أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله لذلك فهو يتفهم جميع مشاكل الناس وتجارب الحياة بغض النظر عن الوقت والمكان. لقد أوضح يسوع أن أتباعه هو طريق مكلف بل فى الواقع فأنه يكلفنا كل شيء . أولا هو يكلفنا أنفسنا قال يسوع للجموع التى تبعته " من أراد أن يأتى ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعني" . أن الصلب كان آداة للموت ولقد أوضح يسوع أن أتباعه معناه الموت الشخصي. أن كل رغباتنا وطموحاتنا الأرضية يجب أن تصلب حتى تكون لنا حياة جديدة فيه لأنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يخدم سيدين (لوقا 13:16) وأن هذه الحياة الجديدة أعظم وأغلي من أى شيء يمكن أن نحققه فى العالم.

ثانيا. أن اتباع المسيح يمكن أن يكلفنا عائلاتنا وأصدقائنا كما يوضح يسوع فى (متى 32:10-39) أن مجيئه يسبب التفرقة بين أتباعه وعائلاتهم ولكن من يحب عائلته أكثر من محبته للمسيح لا يستحق أن يكون تابعا له. اذا أنكرنا المسيح فى سبيل الحصول على سلام فى العائلة الأرضية فأنه سينكرنا فى السماء وأذا أنكرنا المسيح فسيتم منعنا من دخول السماء . ولكن أذا أعترفنا به أمام الناس بغض النظر عن الثمن الشخصي الذى سندفعه فأنه يقول لأبيه " هذا لى - رحب به فى ملكوتك " أن الحياة الأبدية هى " لؤلؤة حسنه" (متى 44:13-45) والتى تستحق أن نتخلي عن أى شيء لنحصل عليها. من الخطأ أن نتمسك بأشياء فى هذه الحياة القصيرة ونخسر الأبدية. " لأنه ماذا ينتفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه" (مرقس 16:8) كما قال جيم أليوت الذى فقد حياته عندما بشر بالمسيح للهنود الحمر فى السيلفادور " ليس غبيا من يعطي الذى لا يستطيع الحفاظ عليه ليكسب الذى لا يستطيع أن يفقده" .

لقد أوضح يسوع أن الأضطهاد من أجل أسمه شىء لا يمكن تجنبه، أنه يطلب منا تقبل ذلك كجزء من كوننا أتباعه أنه أيضا يدعو الشخص الذى يتعرض للأضطهاد "مبارك" ويقول لنا أن "طوبي للمطرودين من أجل البر لأن لهم ملكوت السموات. طوبى لكم أذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلي كاذبين" (متى 10:5-12) أنه يذكرنا بأن أتباعه كانوا دائما مضطهدين ومعذبين ومقتولين وفى بعض الحالات قد تم شطرهم الى نصفين (العبرانيين 37:11) . جميع الرسل فيما عدا يوحنا الذى تم نفيه فى جزيرة بطاموس قد تم أعدامهم للتبشير بالمسيح . ويقال أن بطرس قد أصر على صلبه مقلوبا لأنه غير مستحق أن يموت بنفس الطريقه لتى مات بها ربه، بالرغم من ذلك فقد كتب فى خطابه الأول " أن عيرتم بأسم المسيح فطوبي لكم لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم " (بطرس الأولي 14:4) الرسول بولس سجن وضرب ورجم مرات متتالية بسبب تبشيره بالمسيح ولكنه أعتبر أن ألمه غير جدير حتى بالذكر فى مقابل المجد الذى ينتظره (روميه 18:8) بينما يبدو ثمن التلمذة غاليا فأن هناك مقابل أرضي أيضا. لقد وعد المسيح أن يكون معنا دائما حتى نهاية الزمان . (متي 20:28) أنه لن يتركنا أو يتخلى عنا (عبرانيين 5:13) أنه عالم بألامنا ومعاناتنا وقد أخلى نفسه لأجلنا (بطرس الأولي 21:2) أن محبتة لنا لا نهاية لها وهو لن يجربنا فوق طاقتنا وسيجد دائما لنا مخرجا (كورونثوس الأولى 13:10)

أذا كنا الأوائل فى عائلاتنا أو مجتمعنا في ايماننا بالمسيح واعتناقنا الديانة المسيحية، فقد أصبحنا ضمن عائلة الله وأصبحنا سفراء لأحبائنا وللعالم ويمكن لله أستخدامنا كأداة لجذب نفوس كثيرة له معطيا لنا فرح يفوق أى شيء يمكنناأن نطلبه أو نتصوره​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*السؤال: صفات الله؟ من هو الله؟*

الجواب:

 الأخبار السارة أنه عند محاولة اجابة هذا السؤال نجد أن المعلومات عن الله موجودة بوفرة. ولابد للقاريء ان يقراء هذا الجزء بأكمله ثم يرجع ويفحص الآيات والأسفار المذكورة. من المهم جدا قراءة ما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس والا يصبح هذا مجرد رأي شخصي عن الله، وفهم خاطيء لطبيعة الله (أيوب 7:42). وانه لشيء بغير الصغير أن نحاول أن معرفة وفهم من هو الله. ان فشلنا في الوصول الي التعريف الحقيقي لله فأننا بذلك نعد الطريق لعبادة آلهة أخري وهذا شيء لايرضي الله .

يمكننا فقط أن نعرف عن الله ما قد أختار أن يعلن للبشرية عن نفسه. واحدة من صفات الله أو خصائصه هو "نور" فهو الذي يلقي الضوء علي ما يشاء (اشعياء 19:60 و يعقوب 17:1). الحقيقة أن الله أعلن معرفة معلومات معينة عن شخصه لا يمكن تجاهلها (عبرانيين 1:4). الخليقة، الكتاب المقدس، الكلمة التي صار جسدا (أي يسوع المسيح) كلها عوامل ستساعدنا علي معرفة من هو الله .

ندعونا نبدأ بادراك أن الله هو الخالق وأننا جزء من خليقته (تكوين 1:1 و مزمور 1:24). قال الله أنه صنع الأنسان علي صورته كشبهه. ووضع الله الأنسان فوق أي خليقة أخري بل و سلطه فوق جميع المخلوقات الأخري (تكوين 26:1-28) ورغم أن الخليقة قد دمرت بسبب "سقوط الانسان" ولكننا مازلنا نستطيع أن نري بعضا من عمل الله من خلالها (تكوين 17:3 – 18 و رومية 19:1-20). وعندما ندرك حدود الطبيعة وجمالها بل وتعقيدها ونظامها فأننا نستطيع أن ندرك بعضا من عظمة الله .

يمكننا أن نتعلم أشياء جديدة عن من هو الله بدراسة بعضا من أسمائه المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس كالآتي:

آلوهيم: القوي، الألهي (تكوين 1:1)
أدوناي: السيد (خروج 10:4 و 13)
الاليون: العال، القوي (أشعياء 20:14)
الرؤي: القوي الذي يري (تكوين 13:16)
الشاداي: الله العظيم (تكوين 1:17)
الأولام: الألة الأبدي (أشعياء 28:40)
يهوي: السيد "أنا هو"، بمعني الأله المتناهي الوجود (خروج 13:3 و 14)

والأن سنكمل دراستنا لصفات الله ، الله أزلي، بمعني أنه لم يكن له بداية ووجودة سيظل الي الأبد. الله أبدي (تثنية 27:33 و مزمور 2:90 و تيموثاوس الأولي 17:1). الله لا يتغير (ملاخي 6:3 و عدد 19:23 ومزمور 26:102 و 27). الله لا يقارن أي أن لا مثل له في طبيعته وأعماله، الله كامل (صموئيل الثانية 22:7 و مزمور 8:86 و أشعياء 25:40 و متي 48:5). الله لا يكتنه، أي لا يمكن فهمه بصورة كلية (أشعياء 3:145 و رومية 33:11 و 34).

الله عادل، فهو لا يميز أشخاصا معينين عن الآخرين (تثنية 4:32 و مزمور 30:18). الله مطلق السلطة، قادر أن يفعل ما يشاء، ولكن أفعاله تتمشي مع صفاته الأخري (رؤيا 6:19 و أرميا 17:32 و 27). الله موجود،هذا يعني أنه موجود في كل مكان ولكنه لا يمثل كل الأشياء (مزمور 7:139 -13 وأرميا 23:23). الله واسع العلم، بمعني أنه يعلم الماضي الحاضر والمستقبل ولذلك فهو عادل (مزمور 1:139 -5 و أمثال 21:5).

الله واحد، بمعني أنه ليس فقط أنه لا يوجد اله آخر ولكن أيضا أنه الوحيد القادر أن يملاء احتياجات قلوبنا العميقة. وهو الوحيد المستحق لعبادتنا (تثنية 4:6). الله بار، بمعني أن الله يدرك ألأخطاء ومن أجل بره وعدله كان لابد أن يحمل عنا يسوع المسيح العقاب المستحق عن خطايانا و ذنوبنا لكي يغفر لنا (خروج 27:9 و متي 45:27 – 46 و رومية 21:3-26).

الله صاحب السلطان، هو عال، فان اتحدت الخليقة كلها بمعرفة أو غير معرفة فهذا لن يغير خطته للعالم (مزمور 1:93 و أرميا 20:23). الله روح، فهو غير مرئي (يوحنا 18:1 و 24:4). الله هو الثالوث الأقدس، بمعني أن الله يظهر نفسه من خلال الثالوث الأقدس الواحد المتساو في القوة والمجد "الآب والابن والروح القدس". ونجد أنه دائما يشار الي الله بالمفرد لأنه اله واحد (متي 19:28 و مرقس 9:1 -11). الله حق، بمعني أنه لا يكذب ولن يتغير أبدا "مزمور 2:117 و صموئيل الأولي 29:15).

الله قدوس، بمعني أن الله لا يحمل كراهية وحقد تجاهنا. برغم أن الله يري الشر وهذا يغضبه. النار مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس مع التطهير والقدسية (أشعياء 3:6 و حبقوق 13:1 و خروج 2:3 و 4 و 5 و عبرانيين 29:12). الله رحيم، وهذا يتضمن صلاحه، و رحمته و محبتة. و ان لم يكن الله صالح ورحيم لكنا حرمنا من التمتع بجميع صفاته الأخري. ولكنه يرغب في أن يتعرف علينا شخصيا وأن يكون لنا علاقة حميمة معه (خروج 27:22 و مزمور 19:31 و بطرس الأولي 3:1 و يوحنا 16:3 و يوحنا 3:17).

هذه محاولة متواضعة لاجابة سؤال عظيم في الحجم،ارجو ان تتشجع في البحث عن ومعرفة الله (أرميا 13:29).
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*السؤال: ما هي المسيحية وبماذا يؤمن المسيحيون؟*

*الجواب:* كورنثوس الأولي 1:15 – 4 يقول "علي أني أذكركم، أيها الأخوة بالأنجيل الذي بشرتكم به، وقبلتموه ومازلتم قائمين فيه، وبه أيضا أنتم مخلصون، ان كنتم تتمسكون بالكلمة التي بشرتكم بها، الا اذا كنتم قد آمنتم عبثا. فالواقع أني سلمتكم، في أول الأمر، ما كنت قد تسلمته، وهو أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا وفقا لما في الكتاب ".

باختصار هذا هو المعتقد المسيحي. وما يميز المسيحية عن جميع الأديان الأخري هو أنها تعتمد علي العلاقة مع الله وليس علي مجرد ممارسة طقوس معينة للعبادة. وبدلا من اتباع ما هو محلل وما هو محرم فأنها تركز علي بناء وتوطيد علاقة حقيقية مع الله الآب. وهذه العلاقة ممكنة بسبب عمل يسوع المسيح، وبسبب تواجد الروح القدس في حياة المسيحي المؤمن .

المسيحيون يؤمنون أن الكتاب المقدس موحي به من الله، وأنه كلمة الله التي بلا عيب ، وأن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس هي السلطة العليا لحياة المسيحي (تيموثاوس الثانية 16:3، وبطرس الثانية 20:1- 21). وايضا يؤمن المسيحيون بأن الله واحد ويظهر لنا شخصه من خلال الثالوث الأقدس : الآب، والأبن (يسوع المسيح)، والروح القدس .

ويؤمن المسيحيون بأن الأنسان قد خلق ليتمتع بعلاقة مع الله، ولكن الخطيئة تفصل كل البشر عن الله (رومية 12:5، ورومية 23:3). وتعلم المسيحية أن يسوع المسيح عاش علي الأرض بكامل ألوهيته ولكن في صورة انسان (فيليبي 6:2 -11)، ومات علي الصليب، وأن المسيح دفن، ولكنه قام من بين الأموات، والأن يعيش علي يمين الآب، كشفيع للبشر الي الأبد (عبرانيين25:7). وتعلن المسيحية أن موت المسيح علي الصليب كان كافيا لدفع ثمن الخطيئة والدين الواجب علي البشر بصورة كاملة وأن بموته تم مصالحة الله مع الانسان واعادة علاقته معه (عبرانيين 11:9 -14، وعبرانيين 10:10، ورومية 23:6، ورومية 8:5).

لكي نخلص، يحب علينا أن نضع ثقتنا وايماننا في الله وعمله علي الصليب من أجلنا. ان آمن أحد بأن المسيح مات علي الصليب بدلا عنه وأنه بذلك دفع ثمن ذنوبه، وأنه قام من الأموات، فهذا الشخص قد نال الخلاص. لا يمكن أن يفعل أي شخص أي شيء للحصول علي الخلاص. لا يمكن أن يكون أي أحد "صالح" بمجرد أعماله، لأننا كلنا خطاة (أشعياء 4:64-7، وأشعياء 6:53). ثانيا، لا يوجد أي شيء أخر يحتاج اليه الأنسان. فالله أكمل عمله. و من كلمات الرب يسوع علي الصليب قال: "قد أكمل" (يوحنا 30:19).

وبما أنه لا يمكن للانسان أن يحصل علي الخلاص بأعماله ولكن بمجرد وضع ثقته وايمانه في الله، فبنفس الطريقة لا يستطيع الأنسان أن يفقد خلاصه بأعماله. يوحنا 27:10-29 يقول: "خرافي تصغي لصوتي، وأنها أعرفها وهي تتبعني، وأعطيها حياة أبدية، فلا تهلك الي الأبد، ولا ينتزعها أحد من يدي. ان الآب الذي أعطاني اياها هو أعظم من الجميع، ولا يقدر أحد أن ينتزع من يد الآب شيئا ".

ربما يفكر البعض، "هذا رائع، بما أنني حصلت علي الخلاص، فيمكنني أن أفعل ما أريده، ولن أفقد خلاصي!" ولكن الخلاص هو ليس الحرية أن تفعل ما تريد. الخلاص هو التحرر من الطبيعة الخاطئة، والتفرغ للتمتع بعلاقة حقيقية مع الله. وطالما يعيش المؤمنون علي الأرض فمن المؤكد أنهم سيواجهون صراعا مع الجسد والخطيئة. الخطيئة تحول بين الانسان وبين التمتع بالعلاقة التي يرغبها الله معه. ولكن المسيحي المؤمن يمكنه الانتصار علي الخطيئة بدراسة وتطبيق وصايا الله (الكتاب المقدس) في حياته، وبالخضوع للروح القدس فمن خلال ذلك يسمح الانسان لله بقيادة حياته في كل الظروف .

ففي حين أن معظم الأديان الأخري تزود الانسان بما يجب أو لا يجب أن يفعله، فأن المسيحية مبنية علي أساس العلاقة الدائمة مع الله. المسيحية مبنية علي الايمان بأن الله المسيح مات علي الصليب دافعا ثمن خطايانا، وقام ثانية. يمكنك أن تحصل علي شركة مع الله. يمكنك الانتصار علي طبيعتك الخاطئة وأن تعيش في شركة واطاعة الله. هذه هي المسيحية الحقيقية المبنية علي الكتاب المقدس وتعاليمه.
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*السؤال: هل الكتاب المقدس حقا كلمة الله؟*

*الجواب:* اجابتنا لهذا السؤال لا تحدد فقط نظرتنا للكتاب المقدس وأهميته في الحياة، ولكنها أيضا ستسبب تأثير أبدي، ان كان المقدس حقا هو كلمة الله، فيجب علينا أن نقدره، ندرسة، نطيعه، بل ونثق بكل ما يقوله. ان كان الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله، فان تجاهله هو تجاهل الله شخصيا .

الحقيقة أن منح الله لنا كتابه المقدس هو دليل قوي علي محبته لنا. كلمة "اعلان" تعني أن الله أعلن للبشر عن صفاته وعن كيفية تكوين علاقة حقيقية معه. هذه الأشياء لن تكون معلومة لدينا ان لم يعلن الله نفسه عنها من خلال الكتاب المقدس. وبالرغم من أن اعلان الله لنا عن نفسه وعن صفاته تم بطريقة تدريجية لمدة أقرب من 1500 عاما، ولكنه الله زود الانسان بكل ما يحتاجه لمعرفة الله وتكوين علاقة معه. ان كان الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله، فهو لابد أن يعتبر السلطة العليا لكل المسائل المتعلقة بالايمان، الدين، والأخلاقيات .

السؤال الذي يجب أن نوجهه لأنفسنا هو، كيف يمكن لنا أن نتأكد من ان الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله وليس مجرد كتاب جيد؟ ما هي الصفات التي تميز الكتاب المقدس وتفصله عن جميع الكتب الدينية الأخري؟ هل هناك أي دلائل تبين لنا بأن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله؟ هذه هي الأسئلة التي يجب طرحها ان أردنا أن نمتحن ادعاء الكتاب المقدس بأنه كلمة الله، الموحي بها من الله، وهي كافية للتعليم والتوجيه في جميع أمور الايمان .

انه مما لا شك فيه أن الكتاب المقدس يدعي بأنه كلمة الله. يمكننا أن نري ذلك من خلال قراءة الأيات الموجودة في سفر تيموثاوس الثانية 15:3 – 17، وفيها يقول :"وتعلم أنك منذ حداثة سنك تعرف الكتب المقدسة، وهي القادرة أن تجعلك حكيما لبلوغ الخلاص عن طريق الايمان في المسيح يسوع. ان الكتاب بكل ما فيه، قد أوحي به الله، وهو مفيد للتعليم والتوبيخ والتقويم وتهذيب الانسان في البر. لكي يجعل انسان الله مؤهلا تأهيلا كاملا، و مجهزا لكل عمل صالح ".

لكي نتمكن من اجابة هذه الأسئلة، لا بد لنا أن أن ننظر الي الأدلة الداخلية والخارجية بأن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله. ونعني بالأدلة الداخلية أن هناك أدلة موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ذاته التي توضح لنا ذلك وتثبت لنا مصدره الالهي. و مثال علي هذه الأدلة هي وحدة الكتاب المقدس. اي أنه بالرغم من أنه يحتوي علي 66 جزء، كتبت في ثلاثة قارات، بثلاثة لغات، في مدة تقرب الي 1500 عاما، من خلال 40 كاتبا (من خلفيات متعددة)، الا أن الكتاب المقدس مازال وحدة واحدة من البداية الي النهاية بدون أن تناقضات. هذه الوحدة تميز الكتاب المقدس وتظهر أن مصدره الهي وأن روح الله استخدم الأناس المختلفون لتدوين كلماته الالهية .

مثال آخر للأدلة الداخلية التي تشير لنا أن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله يمكن أن يري في النبئوات المدونة في صفحاته. فأن الكتاب المقدس يحتوي علي مئات النبؤات المدونة تفصيليا والتي تتعلق بمستقبل بعض الأمم مثل اسرائيل علي سبيل المثال، أو نبؤات تتعلق بمدن معينة، أو بمستقبل البشرية كلها، وبمجيء المسيح كالمسيا المنتظر، ليفدي ليس فقط اسرائيل بل كل من يؤمن به. وعلي العكس من كتب النبؤات الأخري، فكل النبؤات المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس، مدونة تفصيليا وفي كل مرة أثبت أنها حقائق. هنالك أكثر من 300 نبؤة متعلقة بمجيء المسيح الي الأرض مدونة في العهد القديم وحده. النبؤات المدونة لم تقتصر علي أنه سيولد، ومن أي نسب سيأتي، ولكنها أيضا تحتوي علي أنه سيصلب وسيموت وفي اليوم الثالث يقام. ولا يوجد أي طريقة منطقية لتفسير اتمام النبؤات الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس الا بالايمان بأن مصدرها الهي. ولا يوجد أي كتاب أخر يحتوي علي مثل هذه النبؤات المدونة بهذا التفصيل والاستفاضة الا الكتاب المقدس .

مثل ثالث للأدلة التي تثبت أن مصدر الكتاب المقدس الالهي يمكن أن يري في قوته وسلطته المتميزة. وبالرغم من أن هذا الدليل موضوعي الا أنه مماثل للدليلين السابقين. أن للكتاب المقدس سلطة وقوة غير موجودة في أي من الكتب الأخري. يمككننا أن نري هذه القوة من خلال مشاهدة التغيرات التي تحدث في حياة الكثيرين الذين يقرأونه. يمكنك تري تأثيره علي مدمني المخدرات الذين تحرروا من الادمان، الشواذ الذين تخلصوا من عاداتهم، المجرمين الذين تغيروا كلية، الخطاة الذين تراجعوا عن أفعالهم، والكراهية والعداوة التي تحولت الي محبة من خلاله. فان الكتاب المقدس يحتوي علي قوة تغيير ديناميكية منبعها الله وقوته .

وبجانب الأدلة الداخلية التي تثبت أن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله. هناك أيضا أدلة خارجية، ومثال علي ذلك الحقائق التاريخية المدونة في الكتاب المقدس. ولأن الكتاب المقدس يذكر أحداث تاريخية فأنه خضع للبحث و للفحص لأثبات دقته تماما مثل أي وثيقة تاريخية. ومن خلال البحث الأركيولوجي والمخطوطات التاريخية المدونة، فأنه تم أثبات دقة وصحة الأحداث المدونة في الكتاب المقدس. بل وأن لأن الكتاب المقدس دقيق جدا فأنه يستخدم الأن كمرجع لمعرفة الأحداث في العالم القديم. وبما أن الكتاب المقدس صحيح ودقيق فهذا دليل علي صحة الموضوعات الأخري والتعاليم الدينية المذكورة وهذا أيضا يؤكد أنه كلمة الله .

مثال خارجي آخر هو شخصيات مدوني الكتاب المقدس. وكما ذكرنا سابقا، فأن الله أستخدم أشخاصا كثيرين من خلفيات متعددة لتدوين الكتاب المقدس. وعند دراسة حياة الأشخاص الذين قاموا بالتدوين، فأنه لا يوجد سبب سيتدعينا بأن نعتقد بأنهم لم يكونوا رجالا مخلصين وصادقين. وعند دراسة حياتهم ومعرفة أنهم كانوا علي استعداد بالتضحية بحياتهم لأجل ايمانهم، فأنه سريعا ما ندرك أنه بالرغم من أنهم كانوا أناسا عاديين ولكنهم آمنوا بأن الله تحدث اليهم وأوحي لهم. والرجال الذين كتبوا العهد الجديد ومئات من المؤمنين الآخرين كانوا علي علم اليقين بصحة ما هو مكتوب لأنهم عاينوا المسيح شخصيا وعاشوا معه في حياته بل أيضا بعد اقامته من الأموات. عند رؤية المسيح المنتصر بعد قيامته من الأموات تأثرت بل تغيرت حياة الكثيرين من أتباعه. لقد تغير وضعهم من الاختباء والخوف الي استعدادهم للتضحية بحياتهم الي حد الموت في سبيل نشر رسالة المسيح. حياتهم وموتهم أيضا دليل لصحة مادونوه و أن الكتاب المقدس حقا كلمة الله .

ومثال آخير هو عدم القدرة علي تدمير الكتاب المقدس، فسبب أهمية الكتاب المقدس والاعلان بأنه كلمة الله، فأنه تعرض لهجمات ومحاولات لتدميره أكثر من أي كتاب آخر في التاريخ. بداية بأباطرة الرومان مثل ديوكليشان، والمنظمات الديكتاتورية الشيوعية، وحتي في عالمنا المعاصر من خلال الملحدين، فان الكتاب المقدس ظل صامدا لا يتزعزع بل وأنه أكثر الكتب نشرا و توزيعا في العالم حتي يومنا هذا .

خلال السنوات، لقد تعامل المتشككون مع الكتاب المقدس بأنه مجموعة من القصص الأسطورية، ولكن البحث التاريخي والأركيولوجي أكد أنه كتابا دقيق من الناحية التاريخية. ومن ناحية أخري تعامل معه المعارضين علي أنه كتابا بدائي وقديم، ولكن المباديء الأخلاقية المحتواة في الكتاب المقدس كانت ولاتزال لها تأثير ايجابي قوي علي المجتمعات والأمم المختلفة في العالم كله. مازال الكتاب المقدس يتلقي الهجمات من العلماء و الاتجاهات السياسية ولكنه مازال قويا ومؤثرا اليوم كما كان في اليوم الذي دون فيه. هذا الكتاب كان ومازال يحمل تأثيرا ايجابيا علي حياة الكثيرين من الناس والحضارات منذ 2000 عاما مضوا. وبالرغم من الهجمات والاتهامات لكنه يظل كتابا مؤثرا قويا دقيقا و صحيحا كما كان. الدقة الموجودة علي صفحاته تؤكد لنا أنه لم يتغير ولم يحرف بل أنه حقا كلمة الله الكاملة. وصمود الكتاب في مواجهة كثير من الصعاب هو واقع غير مفاجيء اذ قال المسيح: "ان السماء و الأرض تزولان، ولكن كلامي لا يزول أبدا" (مرقس 31:13). وبعد النظر الي الدلائل الكثيرة يمكن للمرء أن يقول بكل تأكيد "نعم – أن الكتاب المقدس هو حقا كلمة الله.
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*السؤال: ما هو معنى الحياه؟*

الجواب: ما هو معنى الحياه؟ كيف أجد هدف وأعيش حياة مشبعة ورضية؟ هل سأتمكن من أنجاز شىء ذو معنى في هذه الحياة؟ كثيرين هم الذين لم يتوقفوا عن البحث عن معنى الحياه. وكثيرا من الناس ينظرون الى ظروف حياتهم والى علاقاتهم التى أنتهت وفشلت ويتسألون عن سبب شعورهم بالفراغ بالرغم من وصولهم للأهداف التى وضعوها لحياتهم. سؤل أحد مشاهيرلاعبى رياضة البيسبول عما كان يود معرفته عندما بدأ ممارسة هذه الرياضة، فأجاب: أود لو أن أحدهم قد حذرني من البداية أنه عندما أصل الى القمه فأننى لن أجد شيئا هناك. أن هنالك العديد من الاهداف التى يثبت أنها عديمة القيمة بعدما يكون الشخص قد بدد سنوات عديده فى محاولة الوصول لتلك الأهداف .

فى مجتمعنا البشرى يسعى الناس وراء العديد من الاهداف متخيلين أنهم سيشعرون بالرضى عند تحقيق تلك الاهداف. بعض تلك الاهداف هى النجاح الوظيفى ،النجاح المادي ، تكوين العلاقات الناجحه ، الجنس ، التسليه ، عمل الخير تجاه الأخرين ....الخ. ولقد أعترف بعض الناس أنهم حينما قد حققوا أهدافهم كان هناك صوت بداخلهم وفراغ داخلى لا يمكن ملؤه بأى شىء .

أن كاتب سفر الجامعة يصف هذا الشعور بقوله " باطل . باطل الأباطيل الكل باطل" أن هذا الكاتب كان لديه غنى بدون حدود، كان لديه حكمه تفوق أى حكمه سواء فى زمنه أو زمننا الحالى، كان لديه مئات من النساء والكثير من القصور والحدائق والممتلكات، كان يتناول أفضل أنواع الطعام وأرقى أنواع الخمور، والكثير من وسائل التسليه، بل كان كانت مثارا لغيرة الممالك الأخرى. وقد قال فى وقت من الاوقات أنه يفعل كل ما يشتهيه قلبه. ولكنه أعلن أنه لا معني " للحياه تحت الشمس" ( الحياة كما لوكانت فقط هى كل ما نراه بأعيننا وما نمتع به حواسنا) لماذا نشعر بهذا الفراغ؟ لأن الله خلقنا لهدف أسمى من مجرد الاستمتاع بحياتنا الحالية. قال سليمان عن الله " لقد وضع الأبديه فى قلب الانسان" نحن نعلم فى قلوبنا أن حياتنا الحالية ليست هى النهاية .

فى سفر التكوين وهو أول أسفار الكتاب المقدس نجد أن الله خلق الانسان على صورته كشبهه ( تكوين 26:1) هذا يعنى أننا نشابه الله أكثر من أى شىء آخر(أى مخلوق) وكذلك نجد أنه قبل أن يخطىء الانسان أمام الله الاشياء التاليه كانت حقيقة (1) لقد خلق الله الانسان كمخلوق أجتماعى ( تكوين 18:2-25) (2) لقد أعطى الله الانسان عملا (تكوين 15:2) (3) لقد كان لله شركة مع الانسان (تكوين 8:3) (4) لقد أعطى الله الانسان سلطة على الارض وكل مايدب عليها (تكوين 26:1) ما هى أهمية هذه البنود ؟ أنا متأكد أن قصد من خلال هذه البنود أن يملاء حياتنا ولكن كل هذه وبصفه خاصه شركه الانسان مع الله قد تأثرت بصورة سلبية عند وقوع الانسان فى الخطيئة واللعنة التى أصابت الأرض (تكوين 3)

فى سفر الرؤيا آخر أسفار الكتاب المقدس يكشف الله لنا بأنه في نهاية الزمن سيدمر الأرض والسموات الحاليه وسيملك ملك أبدى وأنه سيخلق سماء جديده وأرض جديده. حينئذ سوف تتم المصالحة مع الانسانيه واستمرار الشركة مع الله. أن بعضا من البشر سوف يكونون غير مستحقين لتلك الشركه فسيتم القاءهم فى بركه من النار. (رؤيا 11:20-15) وستنسحق لعنه الخطيئه لن يكون هناك أى خطيئه أو حزن أو مرض أو موت أو الم ....الخ. (رؤيا 4:21) والمؤمنون سيرثون كل شىء سيكون الله معهم وسيكون لهم شركه معه. لقد أخطأ الانسان وبهذا كسر رباط شركته مع الله، لقد أعد الله هذه المصالحة و الشركه للذين يستحقون قضاء الابديه معه. أن تقضى حياتك محققا أى شىء وكل شىء تريده وأن تموت بعيدا عن الله هو شيء غير مجدى في النهاية. ولكن الله صنع طريقا يمكنك من خلاله ليس فقط قضاء أبديه سعيده (لوقا 43:23) بل أيضا أن تعيش حياه مرضيه ذات معنى . والآن كيف نحصل على أبديه سعيدة وسماء على الارض ؟

معنى الحياة المجددة من خلال العلاقة مع الرب يسوع

كما هو مذكور سابقا أن المعنى الحقيقى لحياتنا الأرضية أوالأبديه يمكن تحقيقه من خلال أصلاح علاقه الانسان بالله، تلك العلاقه التى تم تدميرها عندما وقوع آدم وحواء فى الخطيئه. اليوم هذه العلاقه مع الله ممكنه من خلال قبول أبنه يسوع المسيح (أعمال الرسل 12:4 ، يوحنا 6:14 ، يوحنا 12:1). أن الحصول على الحياه الابديه يتم عندم يتوب الانسان (عندما لا يريد الانسان أن يستمر فى الخطأ ويطلب من الرب يسوع أن يغيره وأن يجعله أنسانا جديدا) ويبدأ فى الاتكال على الرب يسوع كمخلص (للمزيد من المعلومات، أقرأ السؤال ما هى خطه الله الخلاص.

أن المعنى الحقيقى للحياه ليس فقط فى قبول الرب يسوع كمخلص (على الرغم من روعه ذلك) أن المعنى الحقيقى للحياه هو عندما يبدأ الانسان فى أتباع الرب يسوع كواحد من تلاميذه يتعلم منه ومن كلمته وكتابه المقدس والشركه معه فى الصلاه والسير معه وأطاعه وصاياه. أذا كنت غير مؤمن ( أو حديث الايمان) أنت تقول لنفسك أنا لا أعتقد أن هذا سيحقق لى حياه هادفة. ولكننا نرجوك أن تستمر فى القراءه. لقد أعلن يسوع :

" تعالو الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وأنا أريحكم. أحملوا نيرى عليكم وتعلموا منى لأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحه لنفوسكم. لأن نيرى هين وحملى خفيف" ( متى 28:11- 30).

" أما أنا فقد أتيت ليكون لهم حياه ويكون لهم أفضل" (يوحنا 10:10). " حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه أن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى. فأن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ومن يهلك نفسه يجدها" (متى 24:16-25). " تلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك" ( مزامير 4:37).

أن ما تقوله جميع هذه الاصحاحات هو أنه لديك فرصه للأختيار. يمكننا أن نستمر فى محاوله أداره حياتنا بأنفسنا(ونتيجه لذلك ستكون حياتنا بدون هدف) أو يمكننا أن نتجه بكل قلوبنا فى سؤال الرب أن يتولي هو ادارة حياتنا (مما سيؤدى الى حياة هادفة وأستجابه سؤل قلبك والشعور بالرضا والاشباع) . أن هذا كله لأن خالقنا يحبنا ويريد الافضل لنا دائما (ليس بالضرورة الحياه السهله ولكن حياه هادفة وذات معني.

فى الختام أريد أن أشارك معك تحليلا أخذته عن قس صديق لى. أذا كنت تحب الرياضه وقررت أن تذهب الى أحدى المباريات المهمه، يمكنك توفير بضعه الدولارات والجلوس فى كرسى بالخلف أو يمكنك التضحيه ببضعه دولارات أكثر والجلوس فى المقدمه حيث تدور المباريات. هكذا هى الحياة المسيحية، يمكنك أن تجلس في الخلف وأن تذهب للكنيسة أيام الآحاد. ويمكنك أن تختار أن تضحي وأن تدفع الثمن من خلال تسليم حياتك كلية لله. أن تضع ارادة الله فوق رغباتك الشخصية وأن تجد هدف ومعني في تكريس حياتك لتمجيد الله. هل ترغب فى تلك الحياة؟ أذا كان الأمر كذلك، فأنك لن تحتاج أبدا أن تبحث عن هدف أو معنى فى حياتك .​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*السؤال: هل يجب علي المسيحي أن يخضع لقانون العهد القديم (الشريعة)؟*

الجواب: المفتاح لفهم هذا الموضوع هو ادراك أن الشريعة قد اعطيت لشعب اسرائيل وليس للمسيحيين. بعض الأجزاء المحتواه في الشريعة كانت بغرض تعليم الشعب كيفية اطاعة الله وارضاؤه (كالوصايا العشر علي سبيل المثال). وبعض القوانين الأخري كانت بغرض تعليمهم كيفية عبادة الله ( نظام التضحية) والبعض الأخر لتمييز الشعب عن الشعوب الأخري (مثل القوانيين الخاصة بالمأكل والملبس المحلل). أن قانون العهد القديم لا ينطبق علي المسيحي اليوم. بموت يسوع المسيح علي الصليب، فأنه وضع نهاية لقوانيين العهد القديم والشريعة (رومية 4:10 و غلاطية 23:3 و أفسس 15:2).

وبدلا من أن نكون تحت الشريعة فأننا أصبحنا خاضعين لوصايا المسيح (غلاطية 2:6) الا وهي "أحب الرب الهك بكل قلبك وكل نفسك وكل فكرك! هذه هي الوصية العظمي الأولي. والثانية مثلها: أحب قريبك كنفسك! بهاتين الوصيتين تتعلق الشريعة وكتب الأنبياء" (متي 37:22-40). ان طبقنا هاتين الوصيتين فأننا قد أتممنا ما يطلبه منا الله، "فالمحبة الحقيقية لله هي أن نعمل بما يوصينا به. وهو لا يوصينا وصية فوق طاقتنا" (يوحنا الأولي 3:5). وحتي الوصايا العشر لا تنطبق علينا و لكننا نجد أن تسعة من الوصايا قد تكررت في العهد الجديد. ومن الواضح، أنه كنا حقا نحب الله فأننا لن نعبد آلهة أخري. وأن كنا حقا نحب أقربائنا (أي الأشخاص الآخرين) فأننا لن نقتلهم، أو نكذب عليهم، أو نخونهم، أو نتمني لأنفسنا ما يمتلكونه. فأننا لسنا تحت الشريعة بعد. كل ما علينا أن نحب الله. وأن فعلنا ذلك باخلاص وايمان نجد أن جميع أمور الحياة قد وضعت في نصابها.




*
السؤال: هل آلوهية المسيح كتابية؟*

الجواب: بالاضافه الى أشارة المسيح الى نفسه، فأن تلاميذه أيضا أدركوا الوهية المسيح. لقد نسبوا للمسيح حق مغفرة الخطايا وهو شيء الله وحده القادر عليه، أذ أن الخطايا ترتكب ضد الله (أعمال 31:5 و كولوسى 13:3 ومزمور 4:130 و أرميا 4:31). وأيضا قيل عن يسوع أنه

"الذى سيدين الاحياء والاموات" ( تيموثاوس الثانيه 1:4). وهتف توما قائلا للمسيح " ربي والهى " ( يوحنا 28:20). ويقول بولس عن يسوع " الله العظيم والمخلص " (تيطس 13:2). ويشير الى أن المسيح قبل أن يتجسد كان " فى هيئه الله" (فيليبى 5:2-8). ويقول الكاتب الى العبرانيين عن المسيح " أن عرشك ، يا الله ، ثابت الى أبد الآبدين " ( عبرانيين 8:1). ويقول يوحنا " فى البدء كان الكلمه ، والكلمه كان عند الله ، وكان الكلمه (المسيح) هو الله " ( يوحنا 1:1) . والأمثله الكتابية التى تعلمنا عن آلوهية المسيح متعددة (أنظر رؤيا 17:1 و 8:2 و 13:22 و كورونثوس الاولى 4:10 و بطرس الاولى 6:2-8 ومزمور 2:18 و 1:95 و بطرس الاولى 4:5 وعبرانيين 20:13 )، وهنا نرى أن بمجرد قراءة جزء واحد من هذه الآيات يمكننا أن ندرك أن المسيح كان الها لتابعيه.

وقد أعطى المسيح أسماءا كانت تميز الله فى العهد القديم. والأسم المذكور فى العهد القديم " الفادى" (مزمور 7:130 و هوشع 14:13 ) يستخدم أيضا للأشاره الى المسيح فى العهد الجديد (تيطس 13:2 و رؤيا 9:5). المسيح يدعى عمانوئيل ( " الله معنا " متى 1). وفى ذكريا 10:12 ، يقول الله عن نفسه " فينظرون الي، الذي طعنوه " .وينسب العهد الجديد ذلك الى صلب المسيح (يوحنا 37:19 و رؤيا 7:1). أذا كان يهوه (الله) قد طعن وأهين ويسوع هو الذى أهين وطعن أذا يسوع هو يهوه (الله). يفسر بولس الرسول ما جاء في العهد القديم في أشعياء 22:45-23 بأن المسيح هو كان المعني به - كما جاء فى فيليبي 10:2-11. ونجد أن أسم المسيح مستخدم مع يهوه فى الصلاة " نعمة لكم وسلام والله الآب ومن ربنا يسوع المسيح" (غلاطيه 3:1 وأفسس 2:1) . أن ذلك يعتبر تجديفا أذا لم يكن المسيح الها. أسم المسيح مذكور مع الله في الأمر بالمعمودية " بأسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس " ( متى 19:28، أنظر أيضا كورونثوس الثانيه 14:13 ). يقول يوحنا فى سفر الرؤيا جميع المخلوقات تسبح المسيح (الحمل) – وبالتالي فأن يسوع المسيح لم يكن جزءا من الخليقه (13:5).

أن الأعمال المقصورة على الله فقط تنسب الى المسيح. أن يسوع لم يحيي الأموات فقط ( يوحنا 21:5 و 38:44-11) بل قام بغفران الخطايا أيضا ( أعمال الرسل 31:5 و 38:13) وخلق الكون ( يوحنا 2:1 و كولوسي 16:1-17) أن هذه الجزيئه تبدو أكثر تأثيرا عندما نأخذ فى الاعتبار أن يهوه (الله) قال أنه كان بمفرده خلال الخلق ( أشعياء 24:44) . بل أكثر من ذلك فأن الله لديه صفات لا تتوافر ألا فى اله ، وعلى سبيل المثال الخلود (يوحنا 58:8) ، حضور غير محدود ( متى 20:18 و 20:28) علم غير محدود (متى 20:16) ، سلطة غير محدوده (يوحنا 38:11-44).

أنه من السهل أدعاء الآلوهيه ولكنه ليس سهلا أثبات ذلك. على سبيل الذكر لا الحصر لقد قدم المسيح أثباتا لألوهيته عندما قام بالعديد من المعجزات ، منها تحويل الماء الى خمر ( يوحنا 7:2) المشى على الماء ( متى 25:14) مباركة (ازدياد) عدد بعض الأشياء المادية ( يوحنا 11:6) شفاء الأعمى ( يوحنا 7:9) شفاء المفلوج ( مرقس 3:2) شفاء المرضي (متى 35:9 و مرقس 40:1-42) وحتى أقامه الناس من الأموات (يوحنا 43:11-44 ولوقا 11:7-15 و مرقس 35:5 ) والأكثر من ذلك أن المسيح نفسه قد قام من الأموات. بعيدا عن كل الهرطقات عن الموت والقيامه ألا أن موت المسيح وقيامته معترف به أكثر من أى شىء آخر، ولا يوجد أى حدث قد حظى بكل هذا التأييد الروحي. وفقا للدكتور جارى هيبرماس فأن هناك أثنتى عشر حقيقه تاريخيه معترف بها من قبل غير المسيحيين والنقاد العلمانيون.

1) المسيح مات على الصليب.
2) المسيح دفن.
3) لقد سبب موت المسيح فقدان تلاميذه لأى أمل.
4) قد تم أكتشاف قبر يسوع فارغا بعد بضعة أيام.
5) لقد أكد لتلاميذ رؤيتهم للمسيح المقام.
6) لقد تحول التلاميذ بعد ذلك من مرحلة الشك الى الايمان الكامل.
7) لقد كانت هذه الرسالة هى محور العظات فى الكنيسة الاولي.
8) لقد القيت هذه العظة فى أوروشليم.
9) نتيجة تلك العظات ولدت الكنيسة ونمت.
10) يوم القيامة ، الأحد ، حل محل يوم السبت كيوم رئيسي للعبادة.
11) يعقوب المتشكك قد أعترف برؤية يسوع المقام مما أدى الى تحول كامل فى حياته.
12) بولس ، عدو المسيحية تحول الى المسيحية عندما أختبر رؤية يسوع المقام.

حتى لو أعترض بعض الناس على بعض البنود المذكورة أعلاه، فلو حتي تناولنا عدد قليل من البنود فمازال يمكننا أثبات قيامة المسيح وتأكيد عمل الكتاب المقدس، موت يسوع ، دفنه ، قيامته، ظهوره (كورونثوس الاولى 1:15-5). يوجد العديد من النظريات التى توضح بعض الحقائق المذكوره أعلاه ولكن القيامه وحدها تؤكد جميع تلك الحقائق. أن النقاد يعترفون بتأكيد التلاميذ على رؤية يسوع المقام. لا يمكن لأى كذب أو تهيؤ أن يجرى تغييرا فى الناس كما فعلت قيامة المسيح. أولا: ماذد كسب التلاميذ من وراء أدعائهم؟ أن المسيحيه لم تكن مشهوره بين الناس وبالتالى فأن أدعائهم لم يكسبهم أية أموال. ثانيا: الكذابون لا يمكنهم أن يكونوا شهداء. لا يوجد تفسير أفضل للقيامه أكثر من أن أيمان التلاميذ جعلهم يقدمون على الموت كشهداء لأيمانهم. أجل، أن بعض الناس يموتون لأجل أهداف كاذبه ولكنهم فى قرارة أنفسهم مؤمنون بأنها الحقيقة ولكن لا يوجد أى شخص يموت لأجل شىء وهو يعلم أنه غير حقيقي.

فى الختام: لقد قال المسيح أنه يهوه (الله) ، أنه ألها ( وليس مجرد أله بل الأله الحق )، أتباعه اليهود الذين عرفوا بخوفهم الشديد وابتعادهم عن عبادة الأصنام أو اي آلهة أخري، قد آمنوا به ودعوه الها. لقد أثبت المسيح آلوهيتة من خلال معجزات عدة أعظمها هى قيامته من الأموات. لا يوجد أى نظرية يمكنها تفسير تلك الحقائق.
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال:* هل يتم الحصول علي الخلاص بالايمان فقط أم بالايمان والأعمال؟*

الجواب: ربما يمثل هذا السؤال أهم الأسئلة في الايمان المسيحي. وهو المسألة التي تسببت في حركة الاصلاح – والانفصال بين الكنيسة البروتستانتية والكاثوليكية. وأيضا يمثل اختلاف رئيسي بين المسيحية المبنية علي أساس كتابي (الكتاب المقدس) وجميع البدع الأخري. هل الحصول علي الخلاص يتم بالايمان فقط أم بالايمان والأعمال؟ هل أنا مخلص لأني آمنت بالمسيح أم أنه هناك أشياء أخري يجب علي أن أفعلها؟

يصعب الاجابة عن السؤال بسبب ماتم ذكره في الأسفار المختلفة في الكتاب المقدس. فان قمنا بمقارنة ما هو مكتوب في رومية 28:3 و 1:5 وغلاطية 24:3 بما هو مكتوب في يعقوب 24:2، فيمكن للمرء لأول وهلة أن يعتقد أن بولس ويعقوب غير متفقين اذ يقول بولس (الخلاص بالايمان فقط) ويعقوب (ان الخلاص بالايمان والأعمال). ولكن في الحقيقة، أن بولس ويعقوب متفقين تماما. ولكن نقطة الجدال التي يدعي البعض وجودها هي حول العلاقة بين الايمان والأعمال. ويؤكد بولس أن التبرير بالايمان فقط (أفسس 8:2 – 9) بينما يقول بعقوب أن التبرير بالايمان والأعمال. حل هذه المعضلة متوافر ان درسنا بعمق ما يقوله يعقوب. اذ أن يعقوب يفسر لنا اتجاهه بأنه ليس من الممكن أن يكون للشخص ايمان ان لم يظهر ذلك من خلال أعماله (يعقوب 17:2 – 18). ويركز يعقوب علي أن الايمان بالمسيح يغير حياة المؤمن ويأتي بثمرا واضحا للعيان (يعقوب 20:2 -26). فهو لا يقول ان التبرير يأتي بالايمان والأعمال، بل أن كنتيجة للايمان تتغير أعمال الانسان لتعكس ايمانه. والعكس صحيح، اي انه ان كان الشخص مؤمنا ولا ينعكس ذلك علي أعماله ففي الغالب هذا يبين لنا عدم حقيقة ايمانه بالمسيح (يعقوب 14:2 و 17 و 20 و 26).

ويقول بولس نفس الشيء من خلال ما كتبه عن ثمر الايمان في غلاطية 22:5 – 23. وبعد أن يقول لنا بولس أننا مخلصون بالايمان وليس الأعمال (أفسس 8:2-9) يخبرنا أننا خلقنا لنقوم بأعمال حسنة (أفسس 10:2). فبولس يتوقع التغير في الحياة الناتج عن الايمان بنفس المقدار الذي يتوقعه يعقوب فيقول في كورنثوس الثانية 17:5 "اذا ان كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة. الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت، هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا". فبولس ويعقوب لا يختلفا في تعليمهم عن الخلاص والتبرير. ولكنهم يوضحون جوانب مختلفة لنفس الموضوع. أي أن بولس يوضح أهمية الايمان للحصول علي الخلاص في حين أن يعقوب يوضح أن الأعمال الحسنة تأتي كنتيجة طبيعية للايمان بالمسيح.




السؤال: م*ن هو الروح القدس؟*

الجواب: هناك العديد من المفاهيم الخاطئه عن شخصية الروح القدس. أن البعض يرون الروح القدس كقوة خفيه. والبعض الآخر يفهمون الروح القدس كقوة يتيحها الله لأتباعه. ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن شخصيه الروح القدس؟ ببساطه - الكتاب المقدس أن الروح القدس هو الله. الكتاب المقدس يقول لنا أيضا أن للروح القدس عقل وارادة.

أن كون الروح القدس هو الله موجود فى العديد من الاصحاحات - منها (أعمال الرسل 3:5-4) فى هذا العدد يواجه بطرس عنانيا بكذبه على الروح القدس ويقول له أنه "لم يكذب على أنسان بل الى الله" . هذا يوضح لنا أن الكذب على الروح القدس هو كذب على الله. يمكننا أيضا معرفة أن الروح القدس هو اله لأن لديه العديد من صفات الله على سبيل المثال وجوده اللامحدود نراه فى (مزمور 7:139-8) " أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب. أن صعدت الى السموات فأنت هناك. وأن فرشت فى الهاويه فهل أنت". وأيضا فى (كورونثوس الاولى 10:2) نحن نرى صفه اللامحدوديه فى الروح القدس " فأعلنه الله لنا بروحه . لأن الروح يفحص كل شىء حتى أعماق الله . لأن من من الناس يعرف أمور الانسان ألا روح الانسان الذى فيه . هكذا أيضا أمور الله لا يعرفها أحد ألا روح الله".

يمكننا معرفه صفات شخصية الروح القدس حيث أن لديه عقل ، مشاعر ، وأرادة. ان الكتاب المقدس يذكر أن الروح القدس يفكر ويشعر ( كورونثوس الاولى 10:2) . الروح القدس يحزن ( أفسس 30:4) . الروح القدس يعضدنا (روميه 26:8-27). الروح القدس يتخذ قرارات بحسب مشيئته ( كورونثوس الاولى 7:12-11). الروح القدس هو الله (المفرد). الثالث فى الثالوث المقدس. و كما الله ، فأن الروح القدس أيضا هو المعزى الذى وعدنا به يسوعالمسيح في (يوحنا 16:14 و 26 و 26:15 ).





السؤال: *كيف أعرف أرادة الله فى حياتى؟ ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن معرفة أرادة الله؟
*
الجواب: هناك مفتاحين رئيسيين لمعرفه أرادة الله فى أى موقف (1) يجب أن تتأكد بأن ما تطلبه غير مرفوض أو منهي عنه فى الكتاب المقدس. (2) يجب أن تتأكد بأن الشىء الذى أنت مقدم عليه سيمجد الله وسيساعدك فى نموك الروحي . أذا توافر البندين السابقين والله لم يستجب بعد لطلبتك أذا فى الغالب أن طلبتك هى ليست أرادة الله لك. أو ربما يجب عليك الانتظار لفترة أطول . أن معرفه أرادة الله قد يكون صعبا أحيانا. أن بعض الناس يريدون من الله أن يملى عليهم ما يجب عليهم فعله ، أين يجب أن يعملوا ، أين يسكنون ، من يتزوجون ...الخ. روميه 2:12 يقول لنا " ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر. بل تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانكم لتختبروا ما هى أرادة الله الصالحه المرضيه الكامله".

أن الله نادرا ما يعطينا أجابات مباشرة وواضحه. أن الله يعطينا الفرصه للأختيار. أن القرار الوحيد الذى لا يريدنا الله أن نتخذه هو أن نخطىء أو نسعى ضد أرادته. أن الله يريدنا أن نتخذ قرارات تتفق مع أرادته. كيف تعرف ما هى أرادة الله لك؟ أذا كنت تعيش حياتك مع الله وتطلب أرادته فى حياتك سيغرس الله رغباته فى حياتك . المفتاح هو أن تريد مشيئة الله وليس مشيئتك أنت " تلذذ بالرب فيعطيك سؤل قلبك " (مزمور 4:37). أذا كان الكتاب المقدس لا يقدم تحذيرا ضد هذا الشيء وأذا كان سيفيدك روحيا - أذا الكتاب المقدس سيسمح لك أن تتخذ القرار وتتبع ما تشعر به فى قلبك.



​


----------



## النهيسى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السؤال: *كيف أتغلب على الخطيئة فى حياتى المسيحية؟*

الجواب: يذكرالكتاب المقدس المصادر المتوافره لدينا حتى نتغلب على الخطيئة:

1) الروح القدس: أن أحدى هبات الله لنا (كنيسته) أن نكون منتصرين فى حياتنا المسيحية بالروح القدس. أن الله يقارن عمل الجسد وثمار الروح فى غلاطية 16:5-25. فى هذه الآيات يطلب منا الله أن نسلك فى الروح . جميع المؤمنين لديهم الروح القدس ، ولكن هذه الآيات تقول لنا أننا يجب أن نسلك بالروح ، مسلمين لسلطانه. هذا يعنى أن نسلم حياتنا لمشيئة الروح القدس بدلا من أن نسلك بحسب الجسد.

أن التغيير الذى يستطيع الروح القدس أن يفعله فى حياة المؤمن يتمثل فيما حدث فى حياة بطرس، حيث أنه قبل أن يحل الروح القدس عليه كان قد أنكر يسوع ثلاث مرات بالرغم من قوله أن سيتبع يسوع حتى الموت. ولكن بعد امتلاؤه بالروح القدس تكلم بجسارة وبقوه مع اليهود عن المخلص.

أن الفرد يسلك فى الروح عندما لا يحاول أن "يضع غطاء" ليخبيء مواهب الروح "اطفاء الروح" كما ورد فى (تسالونيكى الاولي 19:5) على النقيض يسعى للملء بالروح القدس (أفسس 18:5-21). كيف يتم الملء بالروح القدس؟ أولا ، أن ذلك يتم بأختيار الله كما كان فى العهد القديم . لقد أختار الله أناس معينين ومواقف معينه فى العهد القديم ليملاء أناس قد تم أختيارهم ليتمموا عمله (تكوين 38:41 و خروج 3:31 وعدد 2:24 وصموئيل الاول 10:10 ...الخ). أنا أؤمن أن هناك دليل فى ( أفسس 18:5-21 و كولوسي 16:3 ) أن الله يختار ملء هؤلاء الذين يحرصون علي ملء أنفسهم بكلمه الله. ونجد أن نتيجة الامتلاء بالروح القدس تتشابه في الكثير من اصحاحات الكتاب المقدس. وهذا يأتى بنا الى المصدر الثانى.

2) كلمة الله: الكتاب المقدس - (تيموثاوس الثانيه 16:3-17) يقول أن الله قد أعطى لنا كلمته لكى يعدنا لكل عمل عظيم. ان الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا كيف نعيش وبماذا نؤمن، هو يكشف لنا الطريق الخاطىء الذى أخترناه ويساعدنا فى الرجوع الى الطريق الصحيح والبقاء فيه. عبرانيين 12:4 يقول أن كلمه الله حية وقوية وقادرة على دخول قلوبنا للوصول الى أعوص المشاكل التى لا تستطيع طبيعتنا البشريه التغلب عليها. أن كاتب المزامير يتكلم عن عن القوه المغيرة لحياته فى (مزمور 9:119 و 11 و 105) وبعض الاعداد الاخرى. يشوع يقول أن سر نجاحه فى التغلب على أعدائه (تشبيه بالحروب الروحية التى نمر بها) هو أنه لم ينسى هذا المصدر بل أنه كان يلهج في ناموس الرب نهارا وليلا. لقد نفذ يشوع أوامر الله حتي وان كانت هذه الأوامر لا تبدو كخطط حرب منطقية.

أننا نتعامل مع كلمة الله وكأنها شيئا اضافيا. فأننا نحمل كتبنا المقدسه الى الكنيسه أو أن نقراء جزء منه كل يوم ولكننا فشلنا فى حفظه في قلوبنا والاتكال عليه وأيجاد مواقف تنطبق على حياتنا الشخصيه فيه ، أو الاعتراف بالخطايا التى يذكرها، أو شكر الله على عطاياه المذكوره به. بل وأننا في بعض الاحيان نتناول من الكتاب المقدس كم قليل جدا يكفى بالكاد لأبقاءنا أحياء روحيا وذلك من خلال الأقتراب من كلمه الله عندما نذهب الى الكنيسه فقط (ولكننا لا نهضم قدر كافى من كلام الكتاب المقدس مما يجعلنا أصحاء روحيا) أو أننا نتناول الكثير من كلمة الله ولكننا لا نتأمل فيها وندرسها بالدرجه الكافيه التى تجعلنا نحصل على الغذاء الروحى اللازم لنمونا.

من المهم أنك أذا لم تكن تتبع نظام دراسة وقراءه الكتاب المقدس يوميا وحفظ بعض الاعداد التى تشعر بأن الروح القدس يستخدمها لتغيير حياتك أن تبداء بجعل هذه عاده يوميه لك. أنا أيضا أقترح أن تبداء فى كتابه ولو فقرة واحده يوميا توضح ما قد أستفدته روحيا من قراءة كل يوم. أننى أدون بعض الصلوات أحيانا وأطلب من الله فيها أن يساعدنى على التغيير فى النواحي التى تكلم الي فيها من خلال قرائتى اليوميه. أن الكتاب المقدس هو الوسيلة التى يستخدمها الروح القدس في توجيهنا فى حياتنا وفى حياة الآخرين. (أفسس 17:6) جزء حيوى ورئيسى عن سلاح الله الكامل الذى يمنحه الله لنا لمواجهة الحروب الروحية (أفسس 12:6-18).

3) الصلاة: أن هذا مصدر حيوى آخر أعطاه الله لنا. أن هذا المصدر يستخدم من قبل المسيحيين كترديد فقط وقلما يستخدمونه فعليا. أننا نقوم بعقد أجتماعات صلاة، أوقات للصلاة ...الخ . ولكننا لا نستخدم الصلاة كما أستخدمتها الكنيسة الأولي (أعمال الرسل 1:3 و 31:4 و 6:4 و 1:13-3 ...الخ ) . لقد ذكر بولس أنه قام بالصلاة للذين أساء معاملتهم. ولكننا لا نستخدم هذا المصدر المتاح لنا حتى لو كنا بمفردنا. ولكن الله قد أعطانا وعودا جميله بشأن الصلاة ( متى 7:7-11 و لوقا 23:6-27 و يوحنا الأولي 14:5-15). ومرة أخرى يذكر بولس الصلاة فى الفقرة الخاصه بالأعداد للحرب الروحية (أفسس 18:6) .

هل الصلاة مهمة ؟ عندما تنظر مرة أخرى الى بطرس تجد كلمات الله له فى حديقه جثيمانى قبل أنكار بطرس. هناك ، عندما كان يسوع يصلي ، كان بطرس نائما. يقوم يسوع بأيقاظ بطرس من النوم قائلا " أسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا فى تجربة. أما الروح فنشيط وأما الجسد فضعيف " (متى 41:26) . أنت مثل بطرس تريد فعل الصواب ولكنك لا تجد القوة. يجب أن نتبع وصية الله فى أن نستمر فى الطلب ، نستمر فى القرع ، نستمر فى السؤال وهو سيعطينا القوة التى نريدها ( متى 7:7) ولكن يجب أن يصبح هذا المصدر أكثر من مجرد ترديد بالشفاه.

أنا لا أقول أن الصلاه سحريه. أنها ليست كذلك. أن الله عظيم. أن الصلاة هى عبارة عن أدراك محدوديتنا وأدراك قوة الله التى لا تفنى واللجوء له لأيجاد القوة التى نريدها لعمل مشيئته وليست مشيئتنا ( يوحنا الأولى 14:5-15).

4) الكنيسة: أننا نتجاهل هذا المصدر الأخير. عندما أرسل الله تلاميذه أرسل كل أثنين منهم سويا (متى 10:1). عندما نقرأ عن رحلة التبشير فى أعمال الرسل لم يذهبوا كل واحد بمفرده ولكنهم ذهبوا فى مجموعات مكونه من أثنين أو أكثر. قال يسوع لو أجتمع أثنان أو أكثر بأسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم (متى 20:18) أنه يأمرنا ألا نترك أجتماعنا معا كما فعل البعض ولكن أستغلال هذا الوقت فى تشجيع بعضنا بعضا فى المحبة والاعمال الحسنة (عبرانيين 24:10-25). أنه يقول لنا أن نعترف بخطايانا كل للآخر(يعقوب 16:5). فى الكتابه الحكيمه للعهد القديم " الحديد بالحديد يحدد، والانسان يحدد وجه صاحبه" (أمثال 17:27) . " الخيط المثلوث لا ينقطع ". ففي الاتحاد قوة (جامعه 11:4-12).

أن بعض الناس الذين أعرفهم قد وجدوا أخوة أو أخوات فى المسيح يجتمعون معهم أو يتصلون بهم ويتحدثون عن حياتهم كمسيحيين وعن الصعوبات التى واجهتهم ...الخ. أنهم يصلون لأجل بعضهم البعض ويكونون مسؤولين أمام بعضهم الآخر لأظهار كلمة الله فى جميع علاقاتهم ...الخ.

فى بعض الأحيان يحدث التغيير سريعا ، فى البعض الآخر يحدث ببطء. ولكن الله قد وعدنا أنه لو أستخدمنا كل المصادر التى أتاحها لنا فأنه سيحدث تغييرا فى حياتنا. أثبت فى أيمانك عالما أن الله سيحقق جميع وعوده.



السؤال: *لماذا لا أقدم على الأنتحار؟*

الجواب: أن قلبى يعتصر ألما على هؤلاء الذين يفكرون في انهاء حياتهم عن طريق الأنتحار. أن كان هذا أنت فأن هذا الجزء سيتناول العديد من المشاعر منها الشعور بالأحباط وفقدان الأمل. ربما تشعر بأنك فى حفرة عميقه ولا تعتقد أن هناك أدنى أمل فى أن تتحسن الأمور. يبدو كما لو أن ليس هناك من يفهمك أو أن الحياة غير جديرة أن تحياها ، أليس هذا صحيحا ؟

أن هذه المشاعر المتضاربة يشعر بها أى فرد من حين لآخر . هناك أسئلة كثيرة دارت بخاطري عندما كنت أشعر باليأس منها: هل يمكن أن تكون هذه أرادة الله خالقي ؟ هل الله غير قادر على مساعدتي ؟ هل مشاكلي أعظم من الله؟

يسعدنى أن أقول لك أنك لو أخذت بضعة دقائق لتفكر فيها بأتخاذ الله ألها حقيقيا فى حياتك فأنه سيثبت لك عظمته " ليس شيء غير ممكن لدى الله" (لوقا 37:1). ربما هناك آثار لجروح قديمه لها تأثير لا يمكن تجاهله فى حياتك ، ربما كان شعور بعدم القبول أو الهجر. وقد يؤدى ذلك الى الشعور بالشفقة على النفس أو الغضب أو المرارة وأفكار شريرة ومخاوف غير منطقيه ...الخ . وقد تؤدى هذه المشاعر الى مشاكل فى بعض علاقاتك الشخصية المهمة لك. على أية حال أن الأنتحار سيسبب الحزن الشديد لأحبائك الذين لا ترغب فى جرحهم ، أنتحارك سيسبب جروح سيعانون منها بقية حياتهم.

لماذا لا يجب عليك الأقدام على الأنتحار ؟ صديقى - مهما كانت الأحوال سيئه فى حياتك فأن هناك أله محب ينتظر أن يقودك فى يأسك ويخرجك الى نوره العجيب . أنه أملك المؤكد . أن أسمه يسوع.

أن المسيح أبن الله الذى بلا عيب يتحد معك ويشاركك فى ظروفك الصعبة أيا كانت. أن المسيح أختبر عدم القبول و الاهانات، أن النبي أشعياء كتب عنه " كعرق من أرض يابسه لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر اليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه. محتقر ومخذول من الناس رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به. ولكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا ومضروبا من الله ومذلولا. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا . كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه والرب وضع عليه أثم جميعنا " (أشعياء 2:53-6).

صديقي - لقد تحمل يسوع المسيح كل هذا حتى تغفر لك جميع خطاياك. مهما كان الشعور بالذنب الذى تعانى منه تأكد بأنه سيغفر لك أذا أعترفت له عن خطاياك بخشوع (أبتعد عن خطاياك وتعال له) " وأدعنى فى يوم الضيق فتمجدنى " ( مزامير 15:50). ، ليس هناك أى خطيئة فعلتها الله غير قادر على غفرانها. أن بعض مختاريه فى الكتاب المقدس أقدموا على خطايا كبيرة ، مثل القتل (موسى) ، الزني (الملك داود) ، أضطهاد جسمانى ونفسي (الرسول بولس) . وعلى الرغم من ذلك فقد وجدوا الغفران والحياة الأبدية فى الرب . " أغسلنى كثيرا من أثمى ومن خطيئتى طهرنى " (مزامير 2:51) . " أذا كان أحد فى المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة . الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل صار جديدا " (كورونثوس الثانية 17:5) .

لماذا يجب عليك عدم الأقدام على الأنتحار ؟ صديقي - أستعد لأصلاح ما تم كسره وبالتحديد حياتك الحاليه التى تريد أنهاؤها بالأنتحار. لقد كتب النبي أشعياء "روح السيد الرب على لأن الرب مسحنى لأبشر المساكين أرسلنى لأعصب منكسري القلب لأنادى للمسبين بالعتق وللمأسورين بالأطلاق. لأنادى بسنه مقبولة للرب وبيوم أنتقام لألهنا لأعزى كل النائحين. لأجعل لنائحى صهيون لأعطيهم جمالا عوضا عن الرماد ودهن فرح عوضا عن النوح ورداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسه ويدعون أشجار البر غرس الرب للتمجيد" (أشعياء 1:61-3) .

تعال ليسوع ، دعه يرد لك فرحك وثقتك بنفسك من خلال عمله الجديد فى حياتك. "رد لى بهجة خلاصك وبروح منتدبه أعضدنى . يا رب أفتح شفتى فيخبر فمى بتسبيحك . لأنك لا تسر بذبيحه وألا فكنت أقدمها بمحرقة لا ترضى . ذبائح الله روح منكسرة . القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره " (مزامير 12:51 و 15-17 ).

هل ستقبل الرب كمخلصك وراعيك ؟ أنه سيقود خطواتك وأفكارك كل يوم ، من خلال كلمته، الكتاب المقدس " أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التى تسلكها أنصحك عينى عليك " (مزامير 8:32) .

" فيكون أمان أوقاتك وفرة خلاص وحكمه ومعرفه . مخافة الرب هى كنزه " (أشعياء 6:33).

فى المسيح ستكون لك صراعات ولكنك الآن لديك أمل. هو "صديق ألزق من الأخ " (أمثال 24:18) . لتكن نعمة الرب يسوع معك فى ساعة أتخاذ قرارك .

أذا قررت أن تثق فى الرب يسوع المسيح كمخلصك ردد هذه الكلمات فى قلبك .

" يا رب - أنا أحتاجك فى حياتى . أرجوك أغفر لى كل ما فعلته . أنا أضع ثقتى فى يسوع المسيح وأؤمن أنه مخلصى . أرجوك أغسلنى ، أشفني ، ورد لى بهجتي فى الحياة . أشكرك لأجل محبتك وأشكرك لأجل موت يسوع لأجلى ".

هل اتخذت قراراً بأن تتبع يسوع بسبب ما قرأته هنا؟ إن كان كذلك، من فضلك اضغط على الجملة الموجودة في نهاية الصفحة "قبلت المسيح اليوم".





​


----------

